# Lye heavy soap in the laundry?



## WeedEmAndReap (Feb 22, 2014)

My first batch of soap wasn't mixed well. The second batch was crumbly (believe this to be a temp issue), but is turning the pH paper purple. My color guide for the tape only goes up to 8.0 (blue) and says for Saliva and urine. I was in a hurry at the Good Foods store and couldn't get it out of the box to see all this.  I've looked up the tape online but it does not tell me if the purple is over ten.

So I have no idea if this soap is over 10. Even if it's a 14, can I grade it for the laundry? I really don't want to throw away another batch and it's been 5 weeks I've been waiting on it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I have never used PH strips, just the old zap test. Do you have a recipe you followed? Did you use any superfat % or run it through soap calc? Even if it is heavy maybe you could save it with a rebatch?( not sure on that one but worth looking into so it's not wasted). If I couldn't use soap on my skin I would not want to use it in laundry. but then I have sensitive skin.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

pH strips are notoriously wrong when used with soap. Normal soap will have a pH of 9.5-10.5. You won't find a REAL soap that has a neutral pH of 7. Do a zap test. Touch the tip of your tongue on the bar...seriously! If you get a zap like a 9-volt battery...the bar is lye heavy. If it just tastes like soap, you're good to go. If it zaps a little, go ahead and use it in the laundry. Commercial laundry detergent is very alkaline...that is why it cleans so well.


----------



## WeedEmAndReap (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! No zap at all!! 

The recipe I used was from class with a soap maker. So my next batch just needs to be mixed at a higher temp. And I can use this soap. Yeah!! :banana:


----------

